# Lip “flip” with Botox



## bisousx

Has anyone tried this before, in lieu of a traditional lip lift? Would love to hear any stories and results.

I’ve always been curious about lip lifts, but don’t like the cost, recovery or the fact that they don’t last a long time. A Botox alternative sounds appealing!


----------



## Swanky

I have a friend who is very committed to having her lips filled all the time.  I thought this would be an interesting thread, I'm surprised no one has responded!


----------



## bisousx

Swanky said:


> I have a friend who is very committed to having her lips filled all the time.  I thought this would be an interesting thread, I'm surprised no one has responded!



I’m surprised it took me this long to learn about this technique too!  Going to get it done soon and will report back


----------



## Swanky

bisousx said:


> I’m surprised it took me this long to learn about this technique too!  Going to get it done soon and will report back


I'll be interested!!


----------



## bisousx

Ok, reporting back.

I was injected 12 units yesterday. I can already see that I don’t lose my top lip when I smile. The top lip is also ever-so-slightly flipped out.

The Dr warned me that some girls aren’t able to pronounce P’s and B’s very well, but I’m fine so far.

Will post if there’s more to report but so far, pretty happy with the results and the low cost!


----------



## Swanky

bisousx said:


> Ok, reporting back.
> 
> I was injected 12 units yesterday. I can already see that I don’t lose my top lip when I smile. The top lip is also ever-so-slightly flipped out.
> 
> The Dr warned me that some girls aren’t able to pronounce P’s and B’s very well, but I’m fine so far.
> 
> Will post if there’s more to report but so far, pretty happy with the results and the low cost!



Oh exciting! My friend who administers injections said the lip flip is why a lot of girls from straws on the side of their mouth too, the botox numbs the center of the lip sometimes.  Will be interesting to see how long it lasts.  It lasts like Botox, ya?


----------



## bisousx

Swanky said:


> Oh exciting! My friend who administers injections said the lip flip is why a lot of girls from straws on the side of their mouth too, the botox numbs the center of the lip sometimes.  Will be interesting to see how long it lasts.  It lasts like Botox, ya?



My doctor said the same thing, some of
his patients reported difficulty drinking out of straws or smoking.

I read the botox here might not last as long as other areas, but we’ll see. It was less than $100 for me!


----------



## Swanky

bisousx said:


> My doctor said the same thing, some of
> his patients reported difficulty drinking out of straws or smoking.
> 
> I read the botox here might not last as long as other areas, but we’ll see. It was less than $100 for me!



Definitely worth a try!  Upper lip isn't too "trout pouty"?


----------



## bisousx

Swanky said:


> Definitely worth a try!  Upper lip isn't too "trout pouty"?



Not at all. It’s a great way to still look like yourself.


----------



## inverved

I've been doing a lip flip for a few years now and highly recommend it as an alternative to filler. You will need to get it done every six months or so, depending on your metabolism.


----------



## Luv n bags

I went to a new doctor and she did this on me.  I never heard of this before.  I wasn’t even sure why she wanted to do it, but, since  I was there and it is temporary, I said yes.  I have naturally a full upper lip.  Even before duck lips were the rage, I was teased for having these type of lips.  So, fillers in the lip is not for me.  As I am aging, my upper lip is tight and there is a ridge right above my upper lip.  I never thought about my lips before or any type of treatment for them.
The doctor injected 50 units in the area above the upper lip.  Today, they look even fuller, but much more relaxed.  Not sticking out like fillers tend to do to lips.  My lip remains flush to my face.  The ridge is also gone.  If anything bothered me about my lips, it would have been the ridge.
I will definitely keep doing this area.  I love the relaxed results!


----------



## bisousx

Thank you for sharing!



no_1_diva said:


> I've been doing a lip flip for a few years now and highly recommend it as an alternative to filler. You will need to get it done every six months or so, depending on your metabolism.





Luv n bags said:


> I went to a new doctor and she did this on me.  I never heard of this before.  I wasn’t even sure why she wanted to do it, but, since  I was there and it is temporary, I said yes.  I have naturally a full upper lip.  Even before duck lips were the rage, I was teased for having these type of lips.  So, fillers in the lip is not for me.  As I am aging, my upper lip is tight and there is a ridge right above my upper lip.  I never thought about my lips before or any type of treatment for them.
> The doctor injected 50 units in the area above the upper lip.  Today, they look even fuller, but much more relaxed.  Not sticking out like fillers tend to do to lips.  My lip remains flush to my face.  The ridge is also gone.  If anything bothered me about my lips, it would have been the ridge.
> I will definitely keep doing this area.  I love the relaxed results!


----------



## bisousx

It’s been a few days for me since I had it done, and it looks great! My upper lip is already proportionate to the lower lip - not pillowy but it could go without fillers for sure. The lip flip allows my top lip to angle out more without adding volume, and it’s still full when I smile!


I’m feeling the numbness/slight paralysis feeling in my upper lip - it feels a little weird but hasn’t caused any impediments yet.


----------



## Swanky

Would love to see pics!


----------



## Happycantwait

Never heard of this before. Just got Botox 3 days ago, wish I had known. Going to try to add it to my May appointment. I would also love to see pictures.


----------



## bisousx

Pic here


----------



## Luv n bags

Swanky said:


> Would love to see pics!


I did not take “before” pics since I didn’t know the doc was going to do this.  It is very subtle, but it does soften the upper lip.  If the look that is trying to be achieved is the puffy lips, this isn’t the right procedure.


----------



## Luv n bags

bisousx said:


> Pic here
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967853


Looks great! Mine are only two days in, so not optimal.


----------



## Swanky

Looks great!!


bisousx said:


> Pic here
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967853


----------



## Jennie Hunt

No, I don't try this so far


----------



## Happycantwait

Happycantwait said:


> Never heard of this before. Just got Botox 3 days ago, wish I had known. Going to try to add it to my May appointment. I would also love to see pictures.



I did get it added to my May Botox appt. I have always had thin lips but was afraid to get fillers. Didn’t want the trout pout. I’m so grateful to have read about this here.


----------



## missnathalie

I have done it! Loved it. I also do fillers in my lips and the lip flip gave a more pout


----------



## McCurlyhair

Where do they put the injections? The corners of the mouth or the bow? I’m interested in trying it once we don’t have to wear masks.


----------



## bisousx

McCurlyhair said:


> Where do they put the injections? The corners of the mouth or the bow? I’m interested in trying it once we don’t have to wear masks.



I received four injections, 2 on the bow and 2 towards the corners of the mouth.


----------



## Luv n bags

bisousx said:


> I received four injections, 2 on the bow and 2 towards the corners of the mouth.


My injections were in the same spot as yours.


----------



## Luv n bags

It’s been a week and my upper lip area feels paralyzed - which, technically, it is from the Botox.  I love the look, not the feel of a heavy lip, though.


----------



## bisousx

Luv n bags said:


> It’s been a week and my upper lip area feels paralyzed - which, technically, it is from the Botox.  I love the look, not the feel of a heavy lip, though.



Same, I don’t love the downsides of it.


----------



## shiba

Luv n bags said:


> It’s been a week and my upper lip area feels paralyzed - which, technically, it is from the Botox.  I love the look, not the feel of a heavy lip, though.



Did they do 50 units of botox or a different neuromodulator? 50 seems like a lot for the upper lip.


----------



## Luv n bags

shiba said:


> Did they do 50 units of botox or a different neuromodulator? 50 seems like a lot for the upper lip.


I think I heard wrong.  Probably 15 units.


----------



## baghagg

Or 50 units of Dysport maybe?


----------



## Luv n bags

baghagg said:


> Or 50 units of Dysport maybe?


No, Botox.  I think 15.  50 can cover the whole face!

Adding to this, while watching Netflix, I can see some actresses have had this done (I am guessing).  The upper  lip area gets long looking and dragged down and the lip flips into a pout.  The lip sticks out like one is ready to throw a tantrum.  I don’t know for a fact, but I compare my upper lip to theirs and it is the same.
I won’t be getting this done again.  I think the look is subtle, but i am not used to not engaging that area when speaking.


----------



## shiba

Whew! I was concerned that you would even be able to speak if it was 50 units. I like the idea of it, but I get a bit of weirdness when doing the sides of my mouth for frowning so I can imagine the lip would be really annoying.


----------



## bisousx

shiba said:


> Whew! I was concerned that you would even be able to speak if it was 50 units. I like the idea of it, but I get a bit of weirdness when doing the sides of my mouth for frowning so I can imagine the lip would be really annoying.



The paralysis is a tad annoying. I’ve had Botox in my forehead once before, but didn’t notice a thing. The upper lip is a bit difficult to move my lips in some moments but most of the time, I’m fine and feeling normal.

I have moments where I feel like I’m speaking the way Drew Barrymore does. I guess it could be embarrassing if I’m in midst of a long conversation and start to feel self-conscious. Just being honest here! Haha


----------



## bisousx

Luv n bags said:


> No, Botox.  I think 15.  50 can cover the whole face!
> 
> Adding to this, while watching Netflix, I can see some actresses have had this done (I am guessing).  The upper  lip area gets long looking and dragged down and the lip flips into a pout.  The lip sticks out like one is ready to throw a tantrum.  I don’t know for a fact, but I compare my upper lip to theirs and it is the same.
> I won’t be getting this done again.  I think the look is subtle, but i am not used to not engaging that area when speaking.



Now I can also tell which actresses have had it done too! If I had to describe my lips now in a relaxed state, I think the cupids bow is more curled... but not pouty for me.


----------



## Luv n bags

bisousx said:


> Now I can also tell which actresses have had it done too! If I had to describe my lips now in a relaxed state, I think the cupids bow is more curled... but not pouty for me.


Yes! Exactly! Curled.  Good description


----------



## Swanky

50 units sounds like a lot, I went yesterday for it, I asked for the least/most natural.  She said the least is 4 units, but can go up to 7.  That's no where near 50!


----------



## htabby

I was thinking of going for this as well so I appreciate all the comments.  No I am reconsidering after hearing about the numbness.  Does anyone else have pictures they would be willing to share - I would love to see more before/after pics if people are willing to share.  Thanks!


----------



## Swanky

I didn't take pics, but I just went yesterday.  I'll update my experience.
I googled lots of pics and liked how it didn't look like a trout pout, much more natural, also doesn't really last very long and isn't expensive, so easy enough to want to try!


----------



## Luv n bags

Swanky said:


> 50 units sounds like a lot, I went yesterday for it, I asked for the least/most natural.  She said the least is 4 units, but can go up to 7.  That's no where near 50!


Ha! I believe I made a mistake.  Maybe 15 or 5? Either way, not doing it again.  When I drink out of a cup, my upper lip doesn’t move.  Such a strange sensation.  One I don’t like.


----------



## Swanky

Probably 5. She was really specific about it being between 4-7 depending on desired effect. 
I’m not having any issues with mine at 4, I can’t tell a difference unless I smile. No one will detect it I’m sure!


----------



## bisousx

I just did a mini photoshoot yesterday and my lips look ahmazing in the photos! I’ll keep doing the lip flip... the result was worth the annoyances.


----------



## TC1

Swanky said:


> Probably 5. She was really specific about it being between 4-7 depending on desired effect.
> I’m not having any issues with mine at 4, I can’t tell a difference unless I smile. No one will detect it I’m sure!


I just went and also had 4. I love how subtle it is! I have no upper lip to speak of, this just seems to lift a bit without a filler aspect. Which I didn't want to do.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I do 4.5 (one side gets a little extra) and I love it.

One thing I noticed is that all the med spas in south FL refuse to do it and instead push for lip filler. I got talked into a half syringe of Volbella and TBH, I was not as happy with the conservative filler as I am with regularly scheduled lip flips.


----------



## mscupcake

Do your lips return to their natural state?  I love the subtlety I've seen in others and I was told it would not stretch your lips like filler?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, it’s not like a filler, it doesn’t alter the lip.


----------



## mscupcake

Swanky said:


> Yes, it’s not like a filler, it doesn’t alter the lip.


This is up my alley, thank you!  Can't wait to hear your results once they've settled


----------



## Swanky

I’ve had it a couple times! Rubbing lips together for balm or lipstick is my only real challenge lol
 Because it’s Botox, not filler, it affects that little muscle in the top lip, so it feels a teeny bit like after the dentist and your lip is numb! Not nearly as extreme but it’s the only comparison I can think of. It’s not a super visible difference either, likely only you will notice. It really helps keep your lip shape when you smile big, instead of top lip kinda naturally thinning out.


----------



## Dawn

I tried it and it didn't do anything for me  Thankfully it wasn't expensive. I'm glad it worked for you, Swanks!


----------



## Sferics

Any news here? No more pics? I'd like to try it...perhaps


----------



## Swanky

I didn't take pics.  Try it! It's not remotely severe, ask for the least the first time, like 4.
It won't create a trout pout, it just "saves" the lip from thinning out when you're smiling.


----------



## Four Tails

This was my first experience with Botox when I was 28. It _definitely_ didn't flip my lip, but that isn't what I hoped to accomplish. I was hoping to smooth upper lip dehydration lines, which are hideously referred to as "smoker's lip," although I have never been a smoker. I couldn't drink from a straw for a few months.


----------



## ChiDietCoke88

Yes, I love it! I initially requested botox in that area because I purse my lips a lot and had wrinkles above the lip. The added benefit is no wrinkles there and a more plump lip! It does fade faster than botox on your forehead because you use the muscle so much.


----------



## bisousx

Just did my 3rd lip flip  it’s fun to have an upper lip when I smile.


----------



## Sferics

Did nobody take a picture???


----------



## Swanky

Perfect graphic for lip flip, the problem is results don’t last long. If you don’t “lose” your top lip when you smile, you won’t get much out of this.


----------



## vanity_slave

What is the price range for this? How long does a lip flip procedure last?


----------



## Swanky

Depends on Botox rates from your provider, it doesn't last long as you use those muscles all day, for me about 6 weeks


----------



## vanity_slave

Very good insight. Didn't even consider the muscle movement


----------



## Sferics

Okay, I tried it today!


----------



## Sferics

Oh, @vanity_slave I payed €200,- for the lip flip + Gabella.


----------



## Swanky

Sferics said:


> Okay, I tried it today!


What do you think?


----------



## Sferics

Swanky said:


> What do you think?




I love it! It's subtle and looks so much more natural than everything else I did before.
I took pics before and one today:


----------



## Swanky

Perfect, looks totally natural!


----------



## Cdnfashionista

This looks amazing! I am considering getting this done at my next botox appointment, although I am a little nervous!


----------



## HannanDeals0

I've always wondered about this process, but I couldn't get over my fears and get it done :)


----------



## baghagg

Lip Flips are done with a very small amount of neurotoxin no matter which brand is utilized, so it will usually only last for one month..


----------



## Sferics

baghagg said:


> Lip Flips are done with a very small amount of neurotoxin no matter which brand is utilized, so it will usually only last for one month..


My lip flip lasts since february.


----------



## znemu

How long do these lip flips last?


----------



## Swanky

znemu said:


> How long do these lip flips last?


Mine last about 6-8 weeks


----------



## Sferics

znemu said:


> How long do these lip flips last?


My first one did last for 4,x month, but Botox in general lasts very long on me.


----------



## LeanneP

znemu said:


> How long do these lip flips last?


I loved mine, very subtle and much cheaper than filler, the downside is mine only lasted for 3 weeks tops—and it takes about 5 days to see results.  I did it twice, and it was supposed to last 6 wk, unfortunately it did not.   My friend, who went at the same time I did, had the same issue.



Sferics said:


> I love it! It's subtle and looks so much more natural than everything else I did before.
> I took pics before and one today:
> 
> View attachment 5325046


Gorgeous results


----------

